
Congratulations to Tesla on Their First Public Step Toward GPL Compliance - lunchbreak
https://sfconservancy.org/blog/2018/may/18/tesla-incomplete-ccs/
======
NVRM
Pile load of propaganda. «Burn Baby Burn»

